# Favorite Helmet



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just recently got the Sandbox Certified Low Profile. It's so sick. Its got alright padding, has the EPS liner, and it fits really nice. Not to mention the style of it.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

i rock a Bern Watts with a visor. I'm happy with it and like the way it feels on my bean. plus, i like listening to my tunes while i'm riding.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

any bern helmet is great


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

and those sandbox helmets look fucking retarded.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

i got a bern macon that i used last season (picked it up cheap from Big 5 after a nasty spill), but i just ordered a POC receptor bug from theclymb a few days ago, gets here on the 3rd . Nothing wrong with the bern, its just i couldnt resist a lime green helmet for cheap lol.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

These...near impossible to get thou. I have a Bern Watts Carbon Fiber which I really like, but id prefer to have one of these.

Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I just picked up a 2013 Ride Duster helmet. Needed a new helmet because my new EG2's goggles wouldn't fit my old helmet. Great fit with the goggles and looks good. Also, it comes in with built in headphones which is a plus if you ride with music.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

What's the best low profile helmet?


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

jcam1981 said:


> What's the best low profile helmet?


Sandbox's forsure


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Bern, hands down.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Love my Bern Watts but it doesn't leave much room for the top of my gogs on my forehead. Just grabbed one of Ride's hard hat's from last year on a whim visiting The Big Hit in Breck.

Interesting lid, its super soft, almost collapsible. LG fits me a little roomier than my XXL Bern.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Giro G10,

I like the fit and look, and being able to open and close the vents is also a plus. 
I put motorcycle earphones in the ear pockets, cant remember the brand but they are high quality and spendy as well.

They have a dial in fit system which makes it easy to get a perfect fit.


----------

